# NAICS Code - Industry Classification



## Thing2 (Mar 14, 2017)

323113 covers Commercial Screen Printing
541490 covers Clothing Design Services

Both seem to apply. To begin, the printing will be outsourced so Design Services seem to be the way to go.

What decision have you made & how is it working out for you?


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

You need to think about insurance. These NAICS codes come back to haunt you on insurance and financing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are in California you will get nailed with this: https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/New_Garment_Manufacturers_and_Contractors.htm


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

binki said:


> If you are in California you will get nailed with this: https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/New_Garment_Manufacturers_and_Contractors.htm


Yikes..... 

Seems like the new goldmine for government is to tax and license all the small employers out of existence.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Hotpuppy said:


> Yikes.....
> 
> Seems like the new goldmine for government is to tax and license all the small employers out of existence.



It has been there for a while.


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Just one more reason I'm thankful I don't live in California.


----------

